# RIAT 2009 Pics



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, we went to RIAT on saturday - picked the best day for the weather!

All shots taken with canon 30D + my new 400mm f/5.6L lens :thumb:

#1









2#









3#









4#









5#









6#









7#









More available here >> http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/fairford09.html

Thanks :thumb:

drew


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

The pictures are so crisp. Outstanding!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Superb photos, you have a great eye for photography.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ace


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

that vulcan pic is awesome


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

amazing work mate


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Absolutely awesome pictures, so clear.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous photos mate


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks all, very much appreciated! 

Was my first airshow, and definately won't be the last!!! Superb day out, fully recommended :thumbs:

drew


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great stuff Drewster! Almost looks like you were up there with them!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

F*ck me you're a talented Mother Hubbard.

Numbers 3, 5 and 6 are outstanding.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking shots! :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

All excellent!

No 6 is my fave, like the "abstractness" of it. Just been watching a program bout UFOs too.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Think #2 and #7 do it for me, they are the most fast moving subjects, therefore most difficult to get.

Nice work...:thumb:


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

The Dutch F16 (#4) look freakin sweet.
The Euro is LOUD!!! got to see them all yesterday, and will again today at the Lowestoft show :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

never ready said:


> The Dutch F16 (#4) look freakin sweet.
> The Euro is LOUD!!! got to see them all yesterday, and will again today at the Lowestoft show :thumb:


No-one displays the F16 like the Dutch. Mad fookers. Saw them display an F18 at RIAT at Cottesmore once...:doublesho


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Great pics! Gutted i went sunday with the bad weather but seriously chuffed i got to see the B-52 fly past then land, Plus it then taxied down the run way behind the vulcan.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

wow! really love the shot of the hornet.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks all 

yeh, dutch f16 was fantastic! had a techno tune going at the same time aswell, was tops!

love the typhoon aswell, amazing plane


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice indeed, thanks for sharing.

Love the close up of the single Red Arrow Hawk.

Chris.


----------

